# Help, Need advice. 1st time horse rider



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

No one is too old, but you need to get the help of a professional. Start with a LOT of riding lessons. Core strengthening exercises and stretching will help you be a stronger rider. Get a trainer that will teach you ground work exercises as well as saddle work.
Start there, get some help for yourself before you give up on the dream of riding. Without knowing the circumstances of the fall, you might need a horse more suited to your skill level or you might be able to handle the horse better after riding lessons. If the horse threw you or bucked you off, you might have "over-horsed" yourself for a begining rider. In that case, get a trainer for you horse as well as for yourself. See if you can have the horses issues (if any) worked on while you are working on your own riding ability. 

Again without knowing the circumstances of your fall or your ability, this is the best advice I can give.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

You're not too old and it isn't a losing battle! However, I definitely recommend getting a professional trainer to give you lessons on everything from horsemanship, to groundwork, to riding.


----------



## Tobysmom (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. I do have a trainer but its not a good match. She seems to yell a lot. I'm on the road to recovery and I'm checking in to a new trainer to ride my horse for me until I'm able. I just needed someone with experience to tell me its okay to start this late in the joys of horsemanship!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Great advice from heartprints and goldilockz! Good for you, get a trainer who works for you. I'm sorry that you got hurt. As for your concern about your age, I was recently daydreaming and looking at horses online that I will never own, and one of the horses was being shown by her 72 year old rider. So yeah, i wouldn't worry about it. =)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

heartprints62 said:


> No one is too old, but you need to get the help of a professional. Start with a LOT of riding lessons. Core strengthening exercises and stretching will help you be a stronger rider. Get a trainer that will teach you ground work exercises as well as saddle work.
> Start there, get some help for yourself before you give up on the dream of riding. Without knowing the circumstances of the fall, you might need a horse more suited to your skill level or you might be able to handle the horse better after riding lessons. If the horse threw you or bucked you off, you might have "over-horsed" yourself for a begining rider. In that case, get a trainer for you horse as well as for yourself. See if you can have the horses issues (if any) worked on while you are working on your own riding ability.
> 
> Again without knowing the circumstances of your fall or your ability, this is the best advice I can give.


This is just exactly what I was going to say! Thanks, hearts!
I am 53. Started at 41. YOu, too old? Get outta here!!!!
Oh, and in the last 12 years Ive been riding I have come off 15 times!!!! No broken bones or concussions , yet. Most falls are not nearly as bad as happened to you. Most are not big deal, at all, just dust off the back and get back on. I am cheering for you , but getting help will make it more successful, and more fun. Riding is much more satisfying when shared with others.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better, I ride a trail ride every year in April and Oct. Big ride, always 150-200 people. I know a lot of the regulars, horses and people. This April there was a new lady there, 62 years old, on a 3 year old, very green TB. She was a confident rider, but that was a LOT of horse. Anyways, he bucked her off and as I and many other rushed to her side, she sat up and dusted off. The nurse asked her if she was hurting or numb anywhere. Her response was, "Honey, I'm 62 years old. Everything hurt when I woke up this morning!" She gathered herself back up and got right back on him and set his butt straight. He was an angel the rest of the weekend. 
*No one is too old to have a great relationship with a horse or ride with confidence.*


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Might I also add that I am impressed with the confidence you show by being injured and continuing to pursue your dream as well as the wisdom displayed by asking for help. In my opinion, these are two of the MOST important qualities of a successful horse person. Throw in a little common sence and you are already ahead of most people! ;D


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

heartprints62 said:


> Might I also add that I am impressed with the confidence you show by being injured and continuing to pursue your dream as well as the wisdom displayed by asking for help. In my opinion, these are two of the MOST important qualities of a successful horse person. Throw in a little common sence and you are already ahead of most people! ;D


I agree!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Tobysmom, age has nothing to do with it, provided you are physically and mentally healthy. 
Anyone who wants to ride and care for a horse needs instruction and practice with a professional with everything from horse diet to ground work to riding skills. I was older than you when I began and was told it takes about a year to become a confident rider. That was true. Like you, I had the time and resources to do it right. I leased a couple of horses before buying one to get more riding time and to be sure that I was comfortable with the financial and time demands of ownership.
It is too bad that your first fall was such a nasty one. If it was something that could have been prevented, you have learned a lesson and are all the wiser for it. I encourage you to find the support you need to continue, and then get back on that horse and ride! And know that everybody falls off sometimes:lol:


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

Here's a tip: The Queen was forced to stop riding by doctors at the ripe old age of 84. There is hope for us all!

Just get a good trainer and take care. Having a good connection/relationship with your trainer/instructor is very important. Some teaching methods don't work for everyone.


----------



## Farleyv (May 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness...you are a child!:lol:

I have gotten back into riding after about 40 years! I am 59. What were the circumstances of the fall? Is your horse suited to your abilities? That is the secret. Not having too much horse under you when getting back into riding. 

We saw some nice horses, really good horses. But they just had a bit too much git up for me.

I know you will find a really good trainer sensitive to your needs. I wish you many years of riding. You have a ton of good years left!


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Tobysmom! Don't give up! Like everyone else said, make sure you get a trainer who understands and matches your expectations! I am 41 and I started last year. I bught my first horse in April. I am having the time of my life, although there are difficult days. I had tried riding, taking lessons at a different place around 7 years ago, but I only lasted a year and left that place thinking riding was not for me. Still, I couldn't give up on my dream I can't believe I even own a horse which I ride and work on the ground every day!!! Welcome to the club!!!
Great anecdote heartprints!


----------



## Shilo (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree with all the advice you have been given do not let age put you off its only numbers on a page. If you are physically able to get on and get off go for it. I was in the same position I did not learn to ride until I was 30 as I could not afford the lessons and it was something I had always wanted to do. I had English riding lessons for 3 years and became quite proficient only fell off once. I have been on horses who have jumped logs ( I have never learned to jump) but I stayed on, I have been carted round fields more times than I can remember and been scared witless. I have been kicked and bitten and had horses rear on me. I gave up riding only because my children took over my time and something had to give unfortunately for me it was the riding and I have regretted it ever since.
Then about 10 years ago I developed a very bad back problem which resulted in me being in considerable pain and ended up on two walking sticks after 3 months in bed. I gave in and had major back surgery and had part of a disc removed in my lower back which relieved the constant pain in my lower leg but left me with a partial paralysis in my lower right leg. However I was told by my Consultant that walking would be a problem and I would never ride again. I was also told that it would take 5 years for the nerve damage to repair and whatever shape I was in after that time would be the way I would remain for the rest of my life I was 46 years old. Six months later a friend told me about a 14 year old Cob/Shire X mare that needed a home. I bought her she was in an awful state. My husband thought I had gone insane but that horse saved my life no matter how much pain I was in I had to get up to that yard every day, muck out, feed and turn out. Eventually when she finally trusted me I rode her bare back ( I could not sit on a saddle) through the woods round the roads everywhere she was totally bomb proof and if my back twinged she felt it and would stop until I was ready to go on. If it had not been for her the Doctors prediction would have been true I had her for 6 wonderful years and just before her 20th birthday her troubled past caught up with her and she died in my arms. I could not ride English but I found I could ride western and the saddle was great for my back so after several lessons I decided to get another horse and in 2009 I bought a 2 year old AQH gelding. I continued to have lessons for 2 years and while I was getting my training so was he I finally brought him home last October and he is now 4 years old. It hasn't been easy but then nothing in life worth having is easy. We have had our ups and downs and its not over yet. He spooks at most things because he is young and has lots to learn its a big world out there but I will keep going I have support and providing I can sit to the spooks and stay on with no dire consequences we will have many years of fun together. I am at present nursing a bruised cheek bone and a black eye after a spook the other day but I will be getting back on again tonight. I am now the ripe age of 56 and God willing intend to still be riding when I am 80. So I hope that my story has inspired any of you who think that you are too old too unfit or it is too late for you to follow your dream. I overcame my obstacles and am still continuing to do so. Never give up - I didn't.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

You are 4 years older than me. You are never too old to get back into riding. I haven't gotten on a horse in almost 16 years. I plan on getting back into it myself once I am financially able to. I agree with the other posters, get yourself a trainer and get lessons. I know after taking a 16 year break, I am a bit rusty and it never hurts to keep on learning.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I got back into it at 40, and it turned me into an 8 year old instantly, so age is not a factor. More than focusing on age, just make sure you and your horse are a good fit for each other. Hopefully you have an instructor you can trust to help you along with your training.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Shilo, your story is very moving, especially when you tell about the 14-yo you took in and nursed back to health as you recovered. This is an inspirational story for all, not just for horse people.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

What the heck? I am 43, and I came down during my 2nd lesson and went to the hospital with a grade 3 concussion (no bleed, thank heavens). I was back up on the horse two weeks later, as soon as I got cleared by my doc.

You are NOT too old to ride.

You should DEFINITELY have a trainer you are comfortable with. My trainer yells a lot, but that is because I am at one end of the ring and she is at the other. She does NOT yell AT me.

Go for it, woman!


----------



## Tobysmom (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement and inspiring stories. I'm more confident in my decision to keep going with my dream. I am checking into new trainers and moving Toby to a better boarding facility. I'm learning that not every barn is a perfect fit for you. Unfortunately, I have seen the "bad" in some horse people (where my horse is boarded) and the very good & loving horse people (here on horse forum!)


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

tobysmom, what were the circumstances of your fall? I only ask because do you think your trainer was pushing you too hard and that led to it? I have a very soft spoken trainer who works with me at my pace. There are some trainers who really push which is fine if you want to compete, but I know for me, I want riding to be a pleasure. Not a competition. 

I'm 39 and just got back into riding but prior, I had only done western. English has been very challenging for me. I still don't always feel comfortable. I think the best advice I would give someone "older" is to just take it slow. Very slow. Don't push yourself too hard. 
Also, I've accepted that there are going to be some things that I simply will never be able to do. Not because I can't, but because I know getting to that point is going to take a lot of falls and I'm just not prepared to do that at my age. So jumps are out of the question for me personally.

And definitely don't ever compare yourself to the younger girls. Kids have different bodies. Things come easier and faster to them. Don't feel you have to compete with the younger set. Take things at your own pace. 
If a 12 year old breaks a leg, they are going to have mom catering to them for the next 6 weeks. If I break a leg, I'm screwed! Nobody around to take care of me except my husband who is at work all day.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My mom was 53 when she started riding. The biggest thing for you to remember is that when you are older, you do break easier. Not saying 39 is old by any means. You don't really need a "trainer" per say but a good beginner level instructor would suffice. You need someone that can teach you the ins and outs of riding and emergency type situations. 

One question that needs to be asked is, Is your horse suitable for you? Is he a beginner level safe horse? That is the mistake that many first time owners will make and then they won't want to sell the wrong horse out of love. My mom did it she bout a 4 year old just gelded barely trained horse that I ended up riding for her. at 11 years old now, he never will be what I would consider beginner safe. Intermediate beginner yes, but not beginner beginner.

when looking for instruction, you need someone that is not going to yell at you because my geuss is, after what you went through, your confidence is nearly shattered and will need to be built back up again. You need someone that is smart enough to guide you safely back into the saddle.

Good luck!


----------



## Tobysmom (Jun 28, 2011)

Farmpony84 I think you're right about Toby might not be a beginner horse. I found a new place to board him today with indoor/outdoor arena and professional trainers on site. They are going to be giving me lessons on a "beginner safe" horse until I get my confidence back again. They are going to work with Toby while I'm nursing my wounds.


----------



## Farleyv (May 17, 2011)

That was my question as well.

I have returned to riding at 59 and knew that my confidence level was low. We looked at a few horses, but I knew immediately they were not for us. Just a bit too much under the hood.

Not that I couldn't ride them, but they certainly were not confidence builders.


I hope you and your horse reach a common ground where everything is equal.. Their temperment and your abilities.

Thank goodness we found the perfect horse for both my husband and I. He has get up and go for him, but is a lamb and bombproof for me.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Dont give up! You will ride your Toby boy again. Tell the other people the opinions are like butt holes.....everyone has one and they all stink!!! Follow your dream!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Tobysmom you are not to old as you have seen by all of these stories. Some have been very inspiring to me as well.

I grew up riding horses and had to sell mine after I married...economic down turn of the early 80's did my riding in. Fast forward to I am about to turn 50 and I told my husband when we were running from Hurricane Ike that I was getting a horse! He said no you aren't and I said "honey, I am not the girl you married. I didn't ask you...I am just letting you know what I am doing". 

I went looking for a horse and found one 5 hours away that was well bred, supposedly well trained, had a rider that was only 8 on occasion and had been shown in Western Pleasure. Long and short...he took off running and bucking when I walked him down to the end of the arena, my big butt came off at the end of the arena by my husband who was horrified and petrified for me and my leg was the size of California. Black and blue from hip to foot with severe infection/nerve damage. It was ugly and painful and scary. My leg is still discolored and feels funny when touched where I had the most damage as it has nerve damage. My cousin saw the pictures the other day and said "Do you realize how much blood you lost?" She is the director of an ER and has been an ER nurse for years. So yeah...I got hurt badly but really, the worst damage was to my confidence. 

I used to be a confident rider. I did buy a horse 2 months later. In hind sight, I wish I had just taken lessons for about 6 months. My horse was gentle though and I just adored him. I did have to give him up due to a health issue he had and couldn't trail ride. I did take lessons on him though which helped my confidence. I bought another horse that is gentle and pretty bomb proof. Hogs ran out from under a bush ten feet from him a few weeks ago and all he did was flinch hard. (Thank God) I had always said if I came off a horse again I'd be too scared to get back on. Well, I rode Biscuit down the ranch road one day and 3 horses burst out of their shelter running towards us and Biscuit obviously thought danger was coming and did a 180 and took off. I came off in the grass because I was unbalanced. LOL I walked over to him and he looked at me like "Dummy, I got you out of danger and you were too dumb to hang on!" I mounted up and rode him back to the stables. I wasn't as scared as I thought.

I still have my moments that I get a little uptight but I love riding, I love being around them. I bought hubby a horse 2 years ago so we ride together and I have a whole new crew of "peeps" I ride with - one a cousin that I didn't know I had! So riding has been a thrill for me and every day I am still overcoming my fears, facing them down and going on. I don't know if I will ever be the rider I was as a teenager but I do know I am not going to let that stop me!

Glad you weren't hurt too badly and keep taking those lessons from someone who will help you get your confidence up and your skill levels improving. Keep posting and let us know how you are coming along. 

Happy Trails!!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

QIS- love the dummy story! Good for you on getting back on!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Definitely get a trainer to help you with your riding skills and to get your confidence up!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't give up! Find a new teacher if you need to. A good instructor will be absolutely invaluable to you, and it makes all the difference in the world. I don't think I'd still have my love today if I hadn't met my instructor, because I simply couldn't handle him. 

I hope everything goes well at your new stable! It sounds like you've found out already that horse people can be night and day. Some are wonderful, and some are rotten. Hopefully you'll have more experience with the former. =]


----------

